# Uh Oh.



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

For the past few days, Wigs has been getting more jumpy, more alert, more loud, and more...*gulp* aggressive.
He has been doing his little dances here and there...he even jumped my leg, but he didn’t get away with that one bit...never done that to me again. However, my brother is not so lucky. 
For some reason, Wigwam has a dislike for Collin. (He bit him on the face today and left a good sized welt... I guess you could say Collin doesn’t like him either.)The little guy runs around him, squawking and making a fuss every time he comes by.
Wigwam went full rooster tonight, however.
My brother heard Wigwam “growling” on the roost. He looked through the window and saw Wigs giving him a glare. He then strutted down the ramp and paced back and forth in front of the door.
Collin thought he wanted to go out for a minute, so he kindly opened the door and let Wigwam roam for a bit. After a few minutes, Collin went to pick up Wigwam and put him back on the roost with his ladies.
When he did, Wigwam sprinted away from him. Collin pursued, and then...he turned.
He whipped around on Collin and started flapping and clawing him. Collin, in this moment of panic, ran the other way. The poor kid wasn’t used to this cute little rooster attacking him. Wigwam CHASED HIM! That little cockerel went FULL THROTTLE after Collin. Collin had to run as fast as he could to get away! Wigs landed a few good hits, too! Collin turned around and kicked at Wigwam, trying to get him to run away, but with no avail, as Wigwam just resorted to pecking him furiously. 
My dad watched the whole thing and my brother is an avid storyteller. I put Wigs in time out outside our front door in a cage. He’s out there right now, actually. Better go put him back on the roost...*sigh*.
What should we do? Or is this just the “teenage boy testosterone boost” that I expected? Ahh, jeez...dad doesn’t like this one bit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dad has good reason not to like it. Wigwam can do some serious damage as he grows and continues with the aggressive behavior. You are going to be forced to make a decision. You can't have your brother threatened with bodily harm by letting Wigwam out. 

As Wigwam gets bigger he can do enough harm to require stitches.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Re-home it or put it in the freezer..........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How little is your little brother? You may want to try something. Get brother to dress for safety, like a coat, face shield and 2 pair of jeans. When the roo runs toward him , he should walk straight toward the rooster-eye to eye. Then continue to make the roo walk backward all over the yard for about 20 minutes. Most roos get the idea by the 3rd day. The idea being your brother is alpha roo in rooster behavior. Never take a step back, never run. Make the roo give up his ground constantly. If that doesn't do it, eat him!

Since Wigwam acknowledges you as alpha roo, it's important for Wigwam not to let another person be superior to him. That would be your brother. If he kicks the bird it's just like accepting a fight. If your brother is old enough he needs to have the mindset that he is king of the hill, and the roo should see him as king of the hill and respect him. Out of probably 30+ roos I've had, most of them oversized, the modification training only did not work on one 1 pound obnoxious bantam.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> How little is your little brother? You may want to try something. Get brother to dress for safety, like a coat, face shield and 2 pair of jeans. When the roo runs toward him , he should walk straight toward the rooster-eye to eye. Then continue to make the roo walk backward all over the yard for about 20 minutes. Most roos get the idea by the 3rd day. The idea being your brother is alpha roo in rooster behavior. Never take a step back, never run. Make the roo give up his ground constantly. If that doesn't do it, eat him!
> 
> Since Wigwam acknowledges you as alpha roo, it's important for Wigwam not to let another person be superior to him. That would be your brother. If he kicks the bird it's just like accepting a fight. If your brother is old enough he needs to have the mindset that he is king of the hill, and the roo should see him as king of the hill and respect him. Out of probably 30+ roos I've had, most of them oversized, the modification training only did not work on one 1 pound obnoxious bantam.


My brother is 12 years old. He was not scared when Wigwam chased him, he was just mad at the darn thing, haha. Wigwam is getting to that unfriendly age, I guess...we are going to re-home him soon. I may do the Low Country Classic show before we give him away...one last time to show off his beauty. Re-homing will be best for me, my family, Wigwam, and the hens. He is harassing them already, after all.
He will get to be his true rooster self at a different home, and not constantly have to be contained by us. It is a lot of work for me as well, so I believe this may be the best choice. I also can get a sweet Buff hen as a replacement. What a change!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well you're probably doing the best for you and the roo.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

my sister had a roo that was only aggressive towards her. so day by day, she gives him only a special treat. after about a week or so, he chilled out and hasn't come after her. she was to the point of getting rid of him, but she needs a roo for protection from predators in her area. He isn't friendly by all accounts....have Collin do the treat thing with Wigs and see if it gets any better.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There's too many male teenage hormones floating around.Isn't Wigwam an Americauna?They are suppose to be friendly but there are exceptions to the rule.I had a rooster flog me,he went up my back,ripped my jeans and left me bloody.That was unacceptable and he met his maker.Some can mature out of it,there's behavior training like treats or seclusion.I've had them calm down close to a year old and the ones who remain aggressive after behavior modification are removed.The fighting gene is instinct and sometimes hard to change.Good luck!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think taking treats to a rooster is an act of submission. Sounds like it will work.


----------

